
Three words that changed me - meesterdude
http://ruru.name/entries/3-words-that-changed-me/
======
baxtr
I fully agree with all points. 1\. Listen: I once read, there are three types
of people. This who don't listen, those who listen to answer and those who
listen to understand. I have always appreciated the latter who try to
understand and don't judge. I tend to shut up with the former 2 types 2\.
Cherish: Science shows that people who are thankful - on a daily basis - are
usually happy and thus thrive. It's not the other way around. Success is not
the reason for happiness. The reverse is true 3\. Commitment: I simply love to
give all I have to projects. Because it's trough ownership that I really make
a difference

------
eps
These are "Listen, Cherish, Commitment"

I don't appreciate click-baity titles.

~~~
ClassyJacket
Also "Listen, cherish, commit" would be better as they'd all be verbs but oh
well...

~~~
meesterdude
Good feedback. tbh, commit relates to git for me. but commitment represents a
whole other concept.

~~~
marklgr
Diff, cherry, commit. But avoid blaming.

~~~
soft_dev_person
git blame should be renamed to git why

~~~
dvirsky
Try git praise: [https://github.com/ansman/git-
praise](https://github.com/ansman/git-praise)

~~~
aloisdg
[spoil]

    
    
        #!/usr/bin/env sh -e
        exec git blame "$@"
    

[/spoil]

------
matt4077
Is it some sort of New-Age week on HN?

This article is completely vacuous. Similarly positive things could be written
about any other three concepts, i. e. Act / Share / Pivot, to pick three that
clash with the articles'.

~~~
jasode
_> Is it some sort of New-Age week on HN?_

That made me chuckle.

I will attempt a non-judgmental observation...

Maybe there's overlap with folks who enjoy similar "zen" aphorisms like _"
Life Love Laughter"_[1] plaques above the fireplace mantel and/or avatars on
the Facebook profile pic. One group finds meaning in those expressions while
another group will dismiss it as vacuous. _They will never agree._

Based on some of the comments in this thread praising it combined with the
silent 50+ lurkers who upvoted it, this type of topic has undeniable appeal.
That means:

1) articles like it will continue to be to be written because authors feel
it's important

2) people will continue to submit it because they want to share

3) people will continue to upvote it to the front page because it resonates
with them

[1]
[https://www.google.com/search?q=live+love+laugh&source=lnms&...](https://www.google.com/search?q=live+love+laugh&source=lnms&tbm=isch)

------
stevecalifornia
I enjoyed this article and will apply it in my life.

Also, this reminds me of why I like blogs over tweets. If this were jammed
into a tweet it would sound like a fortune cookie.

------
mordrax
> the absence of my mouth not moving?

Is the absence of my mouth being still, is the presence of my mouth not being
still, is the presence of my mouth moving.

I think you meant to say, the absence of my mouth moving.

------
Numberwang
I didn't feel he/she made a good case for commitment.

Re-evaluating your circumstances is a good thing and the ability to not be
committed is often a positive.

